
Evidence SARS-CoV-2 Emerged from a Biological Laboratory in Wuhan (Updated) - nextalt
https://project-evidence.github.io/
======
rolph
>>An earlier version of this document referred to us as "Project
E.P.S.T.E.I.N." (Evidence Plausibly Supporting Theories Explaining Infection
Naturality). It was intended be a humorous backronym. After receiving feedback
from several readers, we have decided to change our name to "Project E"<<

this new project title could also be taken as an insinuation
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22902747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22902747)

I can see someone has spent a bit of time with this particular site, however
no authoritative conclusions are provided, leaving the reader to make
inferences that may or may not be a product of critical thought

------
swagonomixxx
Has anyone actually read this full webpage?

It seems legit, but I feel like we need an independent group of scientists
that are familiar with this particular area of research to tell me whether
this is actually legit or just seemingly legit.

------
throwaway888abc
What a coincidence

